# Any instrument annoy you abit, and you dont know why ,me it's violin im afraid



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Violin , i keep a bad souvenir of it, here my anecdote, my father was a fan of Vivaldi ''the four season'', he would please his recorded when i was a youth always the same les 4 saisons,, i dont blame my father ,since he limited in classical knowledge, and listen to the uttermost notorious discard other, he mainstream , my father classical taste resume to: Vivaldi, Beethoven Mozart, Bach, Ravel, he has other composer but seem to play always the same thing over and over and over and over...

So when i was young i though classical music occured during baroque and moder day 20th century, that they were no classical composer before and after... he almost made me hate classical, whit his stuff, not that it's not good , i love J.s Bach and Mozart , but for some reason , brainwashing by my father, he said to me countless time if you dont like Vivaldi or Beethoven , your ignorant dont like music, well perhaps i would had like it , if he showned me a wider classical panorama, but dont expect this from my father, he stubbord like a mule , like what he like , love mainstream classical , that is radio friendly but dismiss obscur stuff not always but often.

But i would like to says i learn to love Violin, whit Tavener, Part and gai gan-ru(one obscur new classical composer) i like his modern works, super, a bit lesser the other naxos of him called :i dont remenber.

Imagine your a metal head , let's play devil advocate, your a mainstreamer, you only listen to poppular band like metallica or slayer and nothing ellse when you listen to metal , whiteout showing the hudge panorama of sub genra in metal, your kid is gonna hate mmetal trust me.

Do you agree whit all i just said, conditioning and brainwash to mainstream classical music may or may not make you hate classic, if you hear always all the time the same stuff and the same stuff play on radio.

What wrong whit variety, obscur stuff people dont know , you guys whit radio show or you afraid to lose your audience if you play something wild no one know?

Than i ask the classical music listener who is a mainstreamer :are you afraid of being label a marginal if you says you listen to classical outside the bondary of mainstream music in classical?

I dont get it or is it just me, there is something wrong, why dont they play , more obscur stuff, the idea of radio is not to listen to old favorite everyone like but play 50/50% obscur stuff and mainstream stuff something Radio canada dosen't do im sorry

Perhaps people are scared of the stigma of, im alone liking this composer , no one will know or like obscur one and think im wierd or nerdy?

Is that it?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It's seems like you're talking about two different topics here. I'm not really a fan of violin either. It bothers me a bit that a string quartet has two violins, but I can live with it! I generally prefer lower-pitched instruments. 

I have plenty of experience with people belittling my obscure classical tastes. When I name my favorite composers who are not Bach, Beethoven, etc., I often get labeled as some infatuated tasteless listener even though I'm very familiar with most popular composers and love many of them. It seems like people are overly confident in liking the most famous composers and think they're the only composers who are rational to be a favorite. I actually don't really like Beethoven at all except for a handful of works, and I'm sure that's an absurd concept for a lot of people. I wish that popularity was not such a common topic here to gauge the value of a composer. For non-classical music, I pretty much don't listen to any popular genres or artists (just a coincidence, not because I'm some hipster). I do love the most popular bands of more obscure genres though. For example, Orchid is the most popular screamo/emoviolence band and they're my favorite band of all time. I do enjoy a few popular bands of popular genres, but normal genres don't really interest me much anymore. I do like some popular electronic music, but mostly they're the most popular artists of a specific electronic subgenre, not really popular in a general sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

To the thread title: any instrument is cool when it's playing cool music and making cool sounds, just as any instrument is annoying when it's playing music or sounds that annoy me.

To the OP: Yes, actually I sort of highlighted in another recent thread of mine that I used to believe that music which 'stood the test of time' happened to somehow be more important and that it is music every classical music fan should know. I've since moved on from that attitude to find niche areas that I particularly love and want to spend the majority of my time in. Sometimes I spend a lot of time listening to Medieval and early Renaissance music, sometimes it's Wagner, sometimes (well, usually) it's contemporary classical music, but I have to say that by going deep and exploring different areas of classical music in more detail I've discovered that I really do love the majority of what is out there. In other words, I've learnt that there's no way I'd ever wish to limit myself to the famous few who have 'stood the test of time.'


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

1. The operatic voice annoys me, although I can enjoy it as part of choral music and (at a stretch) some song-cycles.

2. I wasn't limited the way you where by my parents. They listened to a variety of music, classical and other. Its the other way for me, breaking beyond classical which is second nature for me to listen to, jazz and even pop can have this sort of liberating effect. Its like blowing away cobwebs. The older I get, while I continue to enjoy it, classical brings a sort of baggage with it which I am eager to shed. Hard to explain in any more exact way.


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

1. It requires exceptional singing or playing of the violin, oboe, clarinet and trumpet not to annoy me. Excessive operatic vibrato, especially in boring bourgeois works with mediocre orchestration (i.e., Massenet) is pure anathema.

2. Classical programming in general is miserable. At least half of great pieces are effectively never played in concert or on radio. Every concert now is padded with modern rubbish (maybe 1 in 50 of these politically correct pieces will be a diamond in the rough). Radio announcers are also terrible where I live, as they emulate their idea of the geriatric audience by speaking in slow and snobbish tones. But this is all just part of the overall cultural decline, so cherish the few decades left before the live scene disappears altogether.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I know what you mean. The violin needs to be played upwards of 'very well'. I must admit I can't bear solo violin (Bach partitas/sonatas etc for solo violin etc). I have to have the weight of the orchestra behind. I even struggle with some cadenzas.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

There are a few instruments I'm not keen on: trumpet (more especially overly tremolo 'Russian' trumpet). Very wobbly operatic voice at any level, but especially soprano when it can be so shrill as to almost cut glass! Also I really don't like the saxophone in any genre _except_ classical - the saxophone in Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances or Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije is sublime.

I grew up in a non-classical appreciating household; in fact it wasn't very musical at all. My dad used to sing music-hall standards occasionally and he had a very nice voice, but my mum was (still is) hopelessly non-musical.
Like fredx2098, my musical taste is slightly obscure and I'm reminded of the 'music it's okay to berate' thread here when I think about who my favourites are, or what pieces of music I value most. I also listen to a fair bit of 'prog rock', electronic music (anything from Klaus Schulze to trance), folk-rock (e.g Oldfield) and even some modern pop (yes, I can even enjoy the occasional Bieber track); so my music tastes are wide-ranging and eclectic.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No instrument used in classical music annoys me as such, but I tend to avoid music written specifically for certain instruments of the stringed variety (lute, guitar etc).

In popular music I particularly dislike the use of electronic drums, especially those revolting over-loud hexagonal-shaped things which seemed _de rigueur_ during the 1980s.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

For me, it’s the annoying instrument that sounds like two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Bagpipes . . . Swanee whistle . . . human whistling


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Coloratura soprano, baroque trumpet, harpsichord, Hammond organ.


----------

